# Outstanding Customer Service From Highland Woodworking/Olson Saw



## japanesewoodworker (Jan 16, 2010)

It is "always" Good News to hear about excellent customer service in this day-n-age of "everyone thinking I am looking for the lowest price.

I will pay for QUALITY !

This low price thinking got a company called Ralph Loren in trouble with the US Tax payers.

Did you know that the Boy Scouts of America has "all" of it's clothes made in China. Even the belt buckle with the American Eagle and BSA insignia. A friend of mine has on his "bucket list" to CHANGE Irving Texas's idea about having the clothes made in China. Did I mention he is "from" China, (Yes a Chinese American Boy Scout Leader in Santa Clara County (San Jose,Ca. the largest major town in the County) wanting to "change" the BSA's purchasing thought process.

Next time ask an Official Boy Scout Store where are the uniforms made ?

If they say Irving Texas, just look at the label on the Clothing…."Made in China"....

China does NOT even recognize the Scouting organization, because of the potential military threat of the "youth" of China.

I'm off my soap box…..


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

I think the worst part is when they announced today that the Russian olympic team has their uniforms made in the USA. I think we just live in a global economy, and life is like that now.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks for highjacking my review.


----------



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

The bit about 1/8" 14 tpi blades is very true. I broke a Timberwolf one that after two uses, but then again I was cutting some stud-grade pine, very resinous, very tolling on the blade. I contacted Timberwolf about this, and was willing to pay full price for a new one, but they ended up sending me a brand new one, free of charge even for shipping. That blade is still in the package, as I bought a 3/16" 4 tpi one as you did. I'll save it for when I need some tight scrolling done.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks for highjacking my review.
It's not really a review….you gave the Olson blade 5 stars worth of credit and all it did was break on you !
You should have posted Highland Woodworking's storefront photo here : )

*"Review - post your personal review of a woodworking tool, course, book, magazine or DVD

Choose your post type carefully to help keep LumberJocks.com a unique and well organized resource for everyone".*


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Whatever floats your boat is OK by me. My blade broke. I asked about a repair. Instead, the two companies got together and Olson sent me a replacement. I think that was pretty darn nice of them (both companies).


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I haven't had any issue with products I purchased from Highland, but I will say that they have a kind and knowledgeable staff.


----------

